# How long to wait till silicone is safe?



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello,

I used an idea from a "bare bottom" tread and my husband put tiles on the bottom and black side of a 5.5 g The thing is that he glued the tile with silicon and then fully covered the edges. Now we're both wondering how the "smell" and everything from the "glue" part will actually go away? Was that a huge mistake? If we do that again he will wait for the silicone used as glue to dry and then seal it. But this time around it's done already. So how long we should wait and is it safe at all?
We used the Silicone 1 (all purpose, blue tube) as recommended.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

The smell should disappear as soon as the silicone cures.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Curing time depends on the thickness of the silicone. Uusually beads used to seal an aquarium are cured in 24 hours, but to be on the safe side I'd give it at least 48 hours for that application.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

That's great. But what about the one below the tiles? This is what bothers us mostly. As there is no way for the air there to go out 
Previously I used silicone to reseal tanks and I leave it 24 hours dry and then fill it with water for another 24. Then I clear it and start the cycle.
Not sure with this one now.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Personally I would wait a 4-5 days , if you used silicone under the tiles and then sealed the edge, it will take longer to cure as it cant get air under the tiles due to sealing the edges so I would wait atleast a 4-5 days, better safe than sorry.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Exactly what we thought! I am not in a hurry, I wanna be safe. My husband did not think about the issue before sealing it all, otherwise he would wait and then seal. But as now the demage is done already I wanted to make sure it still can be used. I will wait a week or more, just want to know it will be OK after that. 
So you say no matter there is no air under the tiles it still will get cured and be safe if given enough time, right?

Thanks a lot everybody!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes they should cure, just takes longer due to the lack of air, I would say the longer the better, I would think a week would be fine for sure


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Perfect! Thanks so much! This morning I woke up with a bad feeling that this tank can just go to waste and I love how the tiles work and was looking forward to decorate it.

Lesson learned for the next time though - always leave at least 24 hours before sealing!


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree w/ the 4-5 days. also try to have it sit under water and then change water at least once.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you! This is what I was thinking too as I always do it in case silicone has something to put in the water.
How long you think I should leave the water there? Is 24 h enough? And then another 24h?
I will wait a week just to be sure, then 2 days with water and then start it.


----------

